# Holy Grail



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

What's your holy grail Lake Malawi cichlid?? Looking to hear some cool and rare African cichlids!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Back in the early 1970s, I saw some _Pseudotropheus (Tropheops) microstoma_, and thought they were a fascinating species. I haven't seen them available in more than 30 years. There are several species that were common back then that seem to be absent from the hobby these days for no apparent reason. Some I suspect were hybridized out of existence, others were lost because we did not yet understand at that time that these were harem spawners, and they were often kept in pairs (with obvious results).


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine might be a great-looking marmalade cat male Metriaclima Fainzilberi (with copious amounts of orange and blue)


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Metriaclima estherae BLUE male, not to be confused with Metriaclima callainos :thumb:


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lichnochromis acuticeps

I have a wild male coming in from a German order in a week or two. I'm pumped.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Metriaclima Zebra Kawanga or Cilumba for favorite rare. Psuedotropheus Demasoni for just plain favorite.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I meant Chilumba...not ciliba


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine has always been the Copadichromis virginalis firecrest, tough fish to find though!


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I just picked up a Taeniochromis Holotaenia. Not so much a "holy grail", but I've been looking for one for a while.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

You'll have to post some pics. Mine is a pretty good size (7-8 inches) but doesn't show great color. I think he is bullied by my Proto spilo.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Tropheops sp. 'macrophthalmus chitimba blue' has long been one of my favorites. Females are solid yellow.








Photo: Ad Konings


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

GTZ said:


> Tropheops sp. 'macrophthalmus chitimba blue' has long been one of my favorites. Females are solid yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some circa 1999. At the time they were occasionally available at my LFS.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to get a group. I've looked previously but only found them in France and Germany from fellow aquarists unwilling or unable to ship.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Albino Red Empress. The regular Red Empress is amazing looking, but the albino version is just absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Not Malawi, but Vieja Regani is high on the list. Unfortunately, a huge tank would have to be as well...


----------



## garbage88 (Oct 7, 2014)

I would absolutely love to have a nice male Ethelwynnae peacock swimming around in my tank. If I could only buy 1 more fish for the rest of my life I would definitely buy one of these guys.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I had two malawi's I've always wanted. Aulonocara aquilonium and Aulonocara Chitande type north nkhata bay. I've actually had the chance to purchase wilds of both but unfortunately didn't have any way of making space.

As for non malawis I've always had my eyes out for Pundamilia igneopinnis.

For tangs I've been able to finally get Ctenochromis horei. Not common around here, but in other areas I know its readily available.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Copadichromis trewavasae lupingu and the Maison Reef Zebra. I'm fortunate to own them both now but it took some time finding them.


----------

